
Working Remotely in Cafes and Possibly Even Surviving - doppp
https://zachholman.com/posts/remote-work-cafes
======
dbg31415
> Most coffee shops are filled with scum who had previously been
> unceremoniously fired from their “real” jobs and are now just floating
> through life, living off the graces of wireless internet for the low price
> of a single cup of tea over six hours.

There's very little truth in this article.

Plenty of talented people work remote, and good coffee shops that foster a
productive work environment are a great place to meet other people who are
doing the same thing you're doing. I've made friends, found new people to work
with, picked up new contract gigs... just by talking to people who were
working in the same coffee shop I was. If the author thinks so lowly of people
who work remote, maybe he's just reflecting on his own situation...

